# deAutoLED Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs for your EOS - Error Free - Lifetime Warranty - Free Shipping!



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

_*[$3 off coupon when you like us on FB] – [Check out customer Photos on IG] – [Subscribe to our Youtube Channel for DIYs]
*_

​All our *HID & LEDs* have a *Lifetime Warranty* & *Ship Free* within the US! They are also *Error Free*!

*Why shop with deAutoLED?*
Besides having a Lifetime Warranty and Free Shipping on all our items, we also care about our customers and Customers being 100% happy. *Customer Service* comes first here at deAutoLED.

We also test all our LEDs in each model prior to selling - this guarantees that all LEDs will:
1. *Fit perfectly* into your housing
2. Be *Bright* in the housing
3. The *beam angle *looks classy and perfect
4. They are *100% error free *in your car

*Quick shipping times:* we ship the *same* or* next day* after receiving your order with a *tracking #*, we take pride in shipping items quickly to our customers. 

Shop ALL LEDs for your LEDs - Click here


*License Plate LEDs:*
CRISP BRIGHT WHITE/ERROR FREE/Plug & Play:
License Plate LED










*Interior LED Kit:*
To purchase:
Click here

*Key features:
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint
-Works with MFD (car controls)
-No Errors
-Lifetime Warranty*

Customer Photos:









SEE THE DIFFERENCE:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Just spreading the word...



Installed the deAutoKey LED plate lights.

You usually only hear horror stories about companies.. you never heard the good side.

I mistakenly ordered plate lights for a GSW... Most people would have told me to pound sand... deAutoKey shipped me the correct set the next day and just told me to return the others.

Also... these things are so bright that my girlfriend asked me if they were legal. :laugh:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

PSU said:


> Just spreading the word...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Some LEDs will ghost/stay dimly lit when your car is off, *ours WILL NOT:*
http://deautokey.com/product/10pc-complete-interior-led-kit-fits-eos

Crisp clean white - no blue or yellow tinting
free shipping
lifetime warranty - never have to buy another bulb when you shop with us
error free plug and play


All LEDs for your EOS:
http://deautokey.com/category/leds-for-eos

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs are always tested to work and look good, we guarantee it! Check out recent customer feedback - don't get stuck buying LEDs that don't work - buy with confidence when you shop with deAutoLED.com!










-Our interior LEDs also fades in/out like OEM Lights - get the look you want with our LEDs!

----

www.deAutoLED.com

----


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*New website opening soon! Keep updated and sign up for our mailing list for deals!*



Click photo to sign up! or follow this link:
http://eepurl.com/pr-z9

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

If you really want to light up your trunk you can try our universal LED trunk strip 48 bright white LEDs with all adapters required for a simply plug and play install:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Clean smooth OEM fade in/out with all of our Interior LEDs including trunk LEDs! 
-our LEDs also WON'T stay dimly lit when your car is off!!


----------

